

Unexpected Relationship between Hard Drive Life and Temperature - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/12/unexpected-relationship-between-hard.html

======
scott_s
The disks that would fail to high temperature early on might have already been
weeded out by manufacturer testing. We need to know what sort of quality
testing the manufacturers do before making conclusions. Studies on the
reliability of computer equipment need to take into account that there is a
selection bias going on: equipment on shelves all passed a battery of tests.

~~~
nandemo
I'm not sure what you're trying to say. If we wanted to study the physical
properties of all hard drives that have been manufactured, then that selection
bias might be relevant. However, most of us are only interested in the
properties of hardware we can buy.

------
frankus
Note that the graph is average drive temperature. It would be interesting to
see at what room temperature drives operating in a server have the lowest
failure rate.

